#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Communication Skills improvement

## jarkan

Better communication is the first step for any one towards ti its goal. Lets discuss the tips for improving the communicating skills.  for me the basic tip would the*,* stay focused. Try to See their point of view. Respond to criticism with empathy. Own what is yours.  Ask for help If You need it, Take a time out. Do not start with YOU try to speak with your experience like what I feel when it happens Use I Messages. And last but not the least do not give up,





  Similar Threads: communication skills need a book for communication skills Effective communication skills English language communication skills A guide to Better Communication Skills - Presentation

----------

